# constant drive letter for usb key drive?



## LKW (Jun 10, 2004)

I have a Lexar JumpDrive Secure 256mb. I use it primarily for Portable Firefox, Thunderbird & Sunbird. Some of my extensions require the drive to be recognized as the same drive letter to work properly. At work it is recognized as E:/ and at home it is recognized as F:/. Is there any way to get it to be always recognized as X:/ on both machines? TIA.


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

Depends on the operating system on each PC.

If XP you can set the drive letter assignment under Administrative Tools.

It is not something that you can assign to the drive itself, only each PC.


----------



## LKW (Jun 10, 2004)

Work is XP Pro & home has XP Home.


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

Control Panel - Administrative Tools - Computer Management - Storage - Disk Management - right click on the USB drive (when it is inserted) in the lower pane and select "Change Drive Letter"


----------

